# Do you think my 15 months old has Autism?



## loris65

Hallo everyone, hope to get some guidance here and some useful knowledge to share. Let me go straight to the point about my 15 mths old son's conditions. (Sorry for the long post)

I had tested the M-CHAT's 23 questions, and the result is worrying.

*Eye contact - *
SERIOUS WARNING - 
he very seldom has eye contact, even if there is, its about only 1 second, not sure if he gives my wife longer eye contact.

However, when watching his favourite children TV show, when he is excited, he will walk very close to the TV to see, abit bouncy on the legs when excited, and may turn and look at my wife for a while and smile. 

But he never does that to me, maybe sons at younger age are closer to mum?


*Sometimes we think he can't hear us - *
SERIOUS WARNING SIGN
We had his ears checked, and it is fine. 
Problem is when we call his name, he does not "hear" us at all when he is playing with toys or glued to watching TV. 
Only sometimes he responds to our calls, when he is doing nothing.

*He gazes or stares at nothing -* 
It looks like he is sometimes in serious thoughts when he stares at nothing. This seems to have reduced gradually.

*Speech -* 
Still unable to speak, he does make a variety of sound, but no speech yet, he does sometimes call papapapa..... but I don't think he mean to call me. 

*Fingers pointing*
SERIOUS WARNING SIGN
He has not done this at all. 


The most he had done is if we do something that attracts his attention with our hands, for example, touching some hanging lamp which is out of his reach, he will hold my hand and raise my hand to the direction of the lamp, then i touch the lamp,...the lamp moves,...then he holds my hand and raise my hand to the direction of lamp again....he is asking us to do that by raising my hand to the lamp's direction.

Another instance on the weighing machine, the needle's movement caught his attention, he does not know how to do it, but realise my hand pressing on the platform causes the needle movement, so he moves my hand to the platform.
He repeats such gestures a few times, maybe 5 or 6 times only.

Sometimes when he wants to leave the room, instead of pointing, he will push me, or pull his grandma's skirt.


*Interaction and communication with us -*
He seldoms communicates with us.
But when he saw food from far away,...he will start faking his cry and tears, walk to us, and mumbled "mam..mam...mam...mam.."
He has good appetite.

He does the same (cry and walk to me) when he sees me dressed differently or hears me holding the key to the door. Because he loves to go outside. 

When he is sleepy, he may cry, we understand that, but is that enough of sign of communication? he does not use his finger to point to his bedroom. 

When he was younger (about 6 months), he wakes up very early maybe 5 a.m., he "talks" to himself, scratches the pillow, when you wake up and open your eyes, he smiles at you. I am not sure if he does that now, I wake up earlier than him now... And sometimes if he wakes up earlier, I pretend to sleep, if he knows I am awake, he will start to cry because he wants to get out of the room to play in living area. 
But I am too tired...thus I pretend to sleep. 


*He does NOT pay attention to other children (both older and younger).*

Sometimes when they play games in children playground, he realized what they are doing, and goes there and play by himself, instead of having some interaction and look at what they do.

This is a warning sign I guess.

He has a 3 years old cousin (a girl), which he lives with Monday to Friday. 
Seldom interact with her, he does his own things, and if he realize his cousin playing some toys, he will go there to play the toy, but not to interact. 

Sometimes, some of the thing his cousin does, can make him laugh...
eg. throwing pillow around, or some kind of jumps / dance....but not often

*Playing with toys*
I am confused about the signs here. 

He loves wheels, spinning the wheels. At first this looked like a cute gesture, but upon further research it is a warning sign of Autism,...fixated at things, and playing it quite awhile.

However, its a bit conflicting signs I see.
Warning signs -
- he loves spinning the wheels, anything with wheels, he will turn the toy car upside down and start spinning the wheels. 
He plays with wheels of bicycle, and his baby stroller. And if he sees stationary car, he may go and touch the wheels.
Though, my wife told me, very recently, he start playing toy cars in a more proper way,...like pushing it on the floor.
- He plays toys sometimes in a different manner, he loves to spin things
- Not sure if this is a warning sign, but he is totally in love with my notebook, but I do not let him play with it, because his hands will hit on the keypad quite hard.

Not so worrying signs - 
- he is not fixated on a toy for too long, even when playing the wheels, probably the longest it lasts him is 20 to 30 minutes,...most of the time he gets bored quicker.
- He is not fixated to only one toy

*He likes to be carried / hugged*
Since very small till today, he likes to be carried around by my wife, myself, aunts, grandparents, strangers (its the case of 50-50,..depends).
Only time he struggles is if he wants to go down and walk in shopping complex, if he sees something that attracts him in the complex (such as children's play area, or in the Toys R Us store)

*Motor and coordination skill*
I think he has reasonable motor and coordination skills, started walking at 13 months age, and can now climb up and down stairs standing while holding to the rails.
He loves to climb on sofa,..anywhere.

*Other things about him, *
- Loves bathtub, he will start using his hands to splash on the water, if you remove him out of the bathtub too early, he starts crying and protest.

- hates changing clothes and diapers, will protest and cry abit most of the times. But crying stop immediately once it is done.

- he likes to put his fingers into his mouth,... is it teething itchiness problem? Or he has some worrying lust for some taste? 
He does sometimes put his foot with shoes into his mouth. 
Whenever he does such things, we stick the pacifier into his mouth.




Sorry for the long first post, I just want to give as much info as possible so that my son's conditions can be better understood.:thumbup:


----------



## Randianne

Your son is way too young for the M-CHAT!

The signs you mentioned are completely typical behavior in a fifteen month old. The M-CHAT is usually given to a toddler no younger then eighteen months and twenty-four months is a better time to give it. They do so much developing in the toddler years that giving the test before then doesn't give reliable results. Also keep in mind that the M-CHAT has a huge false positive rate. As many as 60-70% of kids who fail it at two years old do not have autism. Your son will change a lot between now and twenty-four months. 

The biggest red flag in toddlers is a permanent regression in development. Meaning that if your son did point to things and then stopped, it could be a warning sign. If he was talking to you and then stopped, it could be a warning sign. But just because he hasn't started doing those these yet doesn't mean he's at risk for autism. He's still well within normal limits for starting those behaviors. Another good sign for you is that he loves to be touched and cuddled. Most kids on the autism spectrum don't.

Honestly, I don't think you have anything to be worried about. It sounds like you have a perfectly normal, healthy fifteen month old.


----------



## loris65

To add some other information about my son - 

- he loves looking / gazing at the lights. He always tilts his heads up looking at the lights. Is this a worrying sign? 
But I would not say he is fixated in looking at it.
- He also likes to look at ceiling fan spinning, though his interest in looking at the ceiling fan seems to be reducing over time.
- He does not has the ability to understand what I try to point to him to look at.
For instance, when he was about 12 mths old, we visited a horse stable, I pointed the horse to try to get him to look at the horse, he instead looked at the spinning ceiling fan directly above the horse.
- He loves my parents-in-law, and he sort of hates my own parents. He stays with my parents-in-law on the weekdays. 
He used to hate my dad when not too long ago. Probably my parents do not see him often enough, or he does not like the environment in my parents' house? 
I find that he usually has a very "cranky" mood whenever in my parents' house.
But he is ok to let my parents carry and hug him when he is outside. 
Another weird contradicting sign is that,...while he used to hate my own parents, he is usually quite acceptable to being carried and hugged by other strangers who sees him less than my own parents.

But lately, in fact last two weeks, he sort of accepted my parents, and willingly opened his arms to let my father carry him. (before that he did accept them sometimes, but usually he rejected them more often).
And for the first time, he did not cry at all while in my parents' house, he was busy exploring things in the house.

- He absolutely loves playing with doors and drawers, wardrobe cabinets. He knows how to open every single drawer and cabinet in the house now. 
Is this a worrying sign? Or most babies are curious and they do the same thing?
I am not able to tell if he is fixated in doing such things, because I seldom leave him alone doing it till he stops, I usually take him away for fear of him accdentally injuring himself.

- He likes watching TV, and he does have memory of certain part of the children's program, when reaches that favourite part of his program, he can sometimes stop playing his toys and walk nearer to the TV. 
That happens with consistency. 

- He has good level of energy, I guess its normal for toddlers? He would still want to walk around trying to do things, even when sleepy and walks in unstable manner. 
Whether this is considered a good sign or not, but when his 3 years old cousin is around, even though he is not directly interacting with his cousin, usually its harder for him to sleep when his cousin is awake playing and running around.

- He loves to wander around the whole house, going to Room number 1, play his favourite staff / cabinets there, then he move on to Room no.2, then move on to Kitchen to play with washing machine door / refrigerator door, kitchen cabinet.

Is that a worrying sign / considered as wandering around aimlessly?


----------



## loris65

Randianne said:


> Your son is way too young for the M-CHAT!
> 
> The signs you mentioned are completely typical behavior in a fifteen month old. The M-CHAT is usually given to a toddler no younger then eighteen months and twenty-four months is a better time to give it. They do so much developing in the toddler years that giving the test before then doesn't give reliable results. Also keep in mind that the M-CHAT has a huge false positive rate. As many as 60-70% of kids who fail it at two years old do not have autism. Your son will change a lot between now and twenty-four months.
> 
> The biggest red flag in toddlers is a permanent regression in development. Meaning that if your son did point to things and then stopped, it could be a warning sign. If he was talking to you and then stopped, it could be a warning sign. But just because he hasn't started doing those these yet doesn't mean he's at risk for autism. He's still well within normal limits for starting those behaviors. Another good sign for you is that he loves to be touched and cuddled. Most kids on the autism spectrum don't.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think you have anything to be worried about. It sounds like you have a perfectly normal, healthy fifteen month old.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts.. 
I will continue to be cautious and monitor his growth, and will do the test again 3 months later.


----------



## DaisyBee

Everything you mention seems very normal toddler behavior to me. Is all of this worrying you? 
Mine loves cabinets and exploring. Kids don't play together til older - around 3. Mine still cries when she wants things. She doesn't point or ask to go to bed - she just fusses and I know she is tired. She only points in books, which is the same as Megan did and her dr said it was fine and counted as pointing. Jordan has always paid attention to fans if they are on. Both of my kids are highly distractible... And moving things like that catch their interest. Jordan loves the bath, cries when we take her out as she likes it and doesn't want it to end. Kids have favorite people and sometimes are scared of people. People look different - glasses, hats, hair, anything. Also environment - is it too stimulating or more like home some places? Toddlers have lots of energy. Jordan constantly has fingers in her mouth or a toy, that is a common thing with young kids. They put things in their mouth. And molars and canines bother them for months and months of toddlerhood typically.


----------



## hattiehippo

I would totally agree with Randianne. At 15 months old your LO is far too young for any test for Autism or other behavioural disorder. A lot of children under 2 behave in similar ways to your description yet do not have Autism and do not go onto develop it. 

Finger pointing - have you actively tried to teach this skill? Not all children instinctively do this and he is guiding you in other ways like pushing you to where he wants you to go. I had to teach Tom to point when I suddenly realised he wasn't doing it but he got it pretty quickly once shown.

My other question would be the point of constantly monitoring your LO and doing these kind of tests so young. To a certain extent what will be will be and worrying excessively isn't going to change whether he is Autistic or not. While early intervention is good, he is too young currently and will be quite a while yet. I would focus on enjoying your child as they grow instead.


----------



## CandyDay

There are lots of articles that say you can notice signs of autism in the first year or two of life. I would say that you should talk to your doctor about your concerns at your next appointment. The sooner you talk to your doctor the sooner you will feel better. Keep track of what he does do and make note of what age he started doing them at and bring that with you to the doctor. I would print what you wrote out here as to possible symptoms that you have noticed and bring that as well.

All the things you said could be normal behaviour but it is also possible that you are correct. Trust your instincts and get it looked into.


----------



## fairygirl

I read your post and it reminded me of my little boy. I just wanted to reassure you.

We have had the health visitor and nursery nurse visit us at home after I flagged my sons speech - we have no words yet. They both on seperate occasions said we have nothing to worry about as he has met all other milestones and if anything his processing and comprehension is alot further on than other children his age. He just hasn't got to speaking yet. He loves peg puzzles and his Tomy eggs and has memorised how they are completed, it has been a great way to teach him how to point and it has brought his communication on a bit. He points with his middle finger though which is funny. He has also started going to a stay and play nearby and spends time with his cousins, it has brought his babbling on a bit and he watches others play. Only recently will he sit and cuddle up to us. 

The health visitor explained that in my region they don't do the 2 year check until 2 years 4 months because until then a toddlers development differs so much.

Hope this helps, there is so much I could write!


----------



## fannyadams

Your lo sounds exactly like mine (16 months).
Reading through it basically describes my lo and I'm not worried about her at all.
Why have you looked at the tests/signs? Is there a reason you think any of the things your lo does/doesn't do are unusual?


----------



## Ceejay123

Everything you mention sounds like Riley... I think its way too early to worry. x

My nephew is probably autistic.. (well, OH's nephew). I say probably because at just over 3 they wont diagnose him as its still too early. 

At 15 months he said no sounds. He never cried unless hungry, he never hugged... He hated being held. He didn't play with toys, and would bang his head against everything for amusement (but not laugh). We could tell he was different, but we love him the same. x


----------



## missy1

I think he sounds like a normal 15 month old. My daughter was a lot like this at 15 months and I never thought any of those behaviours pointed towards autism. I think maybe you are expecting too much of him for his age. You mentioned him not interacting or playing with other kids, that is normal behaviour at that age. My daughter and all her friends at Playgroup when they were that age all just played side by side but not directly with each other. Now at 2 and a half they are all playing and talking with each other. 
I think some of the other things you mention you are maybe reading too much into things he does. He is still a baby in a lot of ways, try to relax and enjoy him. I don't think you have anything to worry about, he sounds like a sweetheart


----------



## lozzy21

This is the reason why they dont test for autism untill 3/4 years of age! Alot of the signs of autism are normal behaviour for a 1/2/3 year old. Niamh was exactly the same at 15 months and now a year later is showing no signs at all.

I think you need to stop stressing your self out over nothing a leave the test for another three years!


----------



## MrsA82

My son was exactly the same at that age, and even now at 2 years old I occasionally think he may have autism. However, my sister in law is a GP and said it is just normal behaviour and in no way autism. x


----------



## RachA

Your 15 m


----------



## RachA

Your 15 month old sounds a lot like my girl. If I had done the test at 15 months it would of flagged up autism, in fact I would imagine it would show autism for a high percentage of children. 
I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry. Forget about doing the test until your lo is at least 24 months and enjoy him as he is now.


----------



## marie-louise

Hi, I think 15 months is too young to know if it is autism yet as many so called autistic traits are part of normal development in toddlers. My advice would be to take a note of all your concerns in a diary and when your lo is 2 contact your hv if you still have concerns and they will get the ball rolling for you. At 15 months your concerns will, more than likely, be dismissed! My son is soon 3 and is being assessed for autism atm, I'm still being told that it is very early,they wouldn't do his full assessment until he turns 3 so it is now in may.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Yep.from all the things youv mentioned he sounds completely normal for his age.my son didnt point at all and had very little speech and even sounds at your sons age and he is now at 2.5 years doing these things just later on.he does have a moderate speech delay but his slt is not at all worried about any other possible issues she just believes its a speech delay.my lo is obsessed with doors.he likes them to be closed but also likes opening/shutting them.he still,at 2.5,loves to be carried and cuddled especially by his grandad.he is the baby of the family and is just an affectionate little boy.i think really kids only get out of being carried once another baby comes along in the family or they get far too big to physically do it.also,I know kids on the spectrum often DISLIKE affection like that.selective hearing is extremely normal in any toddler.my lo dislikes nappy and clothes changing time as I am keeping him away from playing.and he also likes to be cheeky and make it as hard as possible to get his clothes off by pointing his feet or clenching his arms to his sides and when I get past that he clings to the end of the sleeves with his fists..normal!!even Los most advanced friends are only just beginning to interact with other children at 2.5.the fact that he watches tv but looks back and engages your wife to join in with him and interacts with her is a very good sign.my slt praises that in my ds saying its a good sign that he wants to communicate.honestly all these things sound so normal but only you know your son best and if you think something is not right just take him to your doctor and let him observe him.they are usually decent at noticing attention spans and communication or lack of from an outsiders point of view and they see so many kids they would have a good idea of a range of normal and what may be abnormal


----------



## loris65

Dear all, 

Thank you so much for the swift responses and your thoughts. *At this moment, my instincts are telling me he is more likely normal rather than Autism,...except for some slightly disturbing traits of having very very minimal eye contact.*
Naturally, I care too much for my baby and would like to get earliest possible therapy if there is (as it seems early therapy is crucial to cure).

I have read that alot of you shared experience that my little one seems normal, especially in the case of not pointing. *But I think most of you did not mention about not having eye contact or minimal eye contact,... is that normal for 15 months old?*

Another thing to monitor for Autism cases, sometimes they regress or showed opposite development of certain behavioural traits? I will monitor this closely, and I will need to start trying to communicate and play more closely with my baby (arghh... I had been doing too much of a traditional dad role of just doing a dad's stuff such as driving family for outings, watching over him without engaging too many communication). 

I have not been a very good communicative dad with my baby, maybe all this while I talked to him as if he is a bigger kid and he fails to understand me, I need to learn his mom's and grandmom's baby communication skills.


----------



## Tazi88

I have a slightly different opinion. If you are worried then follow your instincts. None of us can see him nor are we doctors. It is completely wrong to say they can't test for a baby being on the autistic spectrum until 18 months. They can test as early as 6 months an if something is wrong the earlier intervention makes a HUGE difference. You need an assessment by a developmental paediatrician. Ask your gp for the referral. Our son is 14 months and being tested on Monday. Good luck!


----------



## Misstrouble19

at 15 months old my son couldn't point to thinks and he still loves looking at the lights and now pointing to things that he wants


----------



## laurajo24

Can I just say that you sound like a wonderful, caring father. Your worrying is evidence that you want the best for your son. While I agree with most of the above posts that your son is completely normal, I do think it would be beneficial for you to visit your dr with your son. Only for your own peace of mind really. The internet will always throw up articles and experiences that will point towards things like autism if you search hard enough.

I had an upset tummy last week, googled it and the number one result was bowel cancer... :dohh:


----------



## suzib76

loris65 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Thank you so much for the swift responses and your thoughts. *At this moment, my instincts are telling me he is more likely normal rather than Autism,...except for some slightly disturbing traits of having very very minimal eye contact.*
> Naturally, I care too much for my baby and would like to get earliest possible therapy if there is (as it seems early therapy is crucial to cure).
> 
> I have read that alot of you shared experience that my little one seems normal, especially in the case of not pointing. *But I think most of you did not mention about not having eye contact or minimal eye contact,... is that normal for 15 months old?*
> 
> Another thing to monitor for Autism cases, sometimes they regress or showed opposite development of certain behavioural traits? I will monitor this closely, and I will need to start trying to communicate and play more closely with my baby (arghh... I had been doing too much of a traditional dad role of just doing a dad's stuff such as driving family for outings, watching over him without engaging too many communication).
> 
> I have not been a very good communicative dad with my baby, maybe all this while I talked to him as if he is a bigger kid and he fails to understand me, I need to learn his mom's and grandmom's baby communication skills.

I don't want to draw a negative out of this but maybe the reason you aren't getting that eye contact you are looking for is because you haven't 'been a very good communicative dad' 

How is he with mum?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

To be honest, I think you are reading to much into what he is doing. At this age they do things like this. If I compare my child and my friends's children whom are more or less the same age,to yours then this seems quite normal. I would only really be worried by the age of three if something didn't seem right. Also to remember, each child develop differently and they will improve in a few things first and then move on. Also, not all babies this age speak. Some only at 2 and maybe between 2 and 3.

PS. only a wonderful father would worry so much about his child's development.


----------



## Annie77

It is too early for a diagnosis to be made. Lots of the traits you mention in original post are fairly typical behaviour of a boy his age. Children that age do not play with other children, they are egocentric and inept at understanding others feelings. Also, repetitive play and mild obsessions are normal at his age.

What I am concerned about is your gut instinct - many parents of autistic children have a feeling from an early age that something is just different about their child. I guess this may be the case with you? The important thing to bear in mind until a diagnosis can either be made or ruled out is that your child needs you to be a parent, not an educational psychologist. Forget assessing him, love him, play with him and accept him for whatever stage he is at and most of all don't 'give up' and link everything he does as potentially abnormal behaviour.

People who are deemed disabled in our society are very often disabled only by society and its attitudes.


----------



## marie-louise

Ok I know I've posted before but I just want to share my experiences! It is about a year since Matthew first got noticed for his speech delay and that started the ball rolling for us, he has since had speech and language therapy,he seemed to not hear us so had his hearing checked,he is clumsy so he had his eyesight tested, he has seen a developmental paediatrician and we are still at the beginning of the diagnostic process. My son has some obvious autistic traits, he has severe echolalia so repeats everything, sometimes over and over again. He is obsessed with colours and is very literal with what he can say, ie. When he wants juice he will say orange juice or red juice, he won't ask a question or say I want. He has always been independent and will not seek me out if he falls or if something happens to him. I've always thought his eye contact was good but have been told that it is not what it should be. He hold his ears and hates some noises, he has routines and patterns of behaviour that, when not adhered to make him have an awful tantrum. We have been told by all the professionals who have dealt with him that autism is suspected but no one will be drawn on in definitively! I keep getting 'we have some concerns', 'we would like to keep an eye on him' I pushed the developmental paediatrician on it and she said that in her heart she believes that he does have autism but she says that, at this young age they have to be careful because all toddlers have some autistic traits that are a normal part of development. Therefore I want to prepare you for what you may face. Yes early intervention is important but, at 15 months you may not be taken seriously. That's why you should keep a diary of your concerns and let your hv or doctor know that you are concerned. Good luck!


----------



## caz_hills

Hi,

I read your post the other day and my first thought was, wow what a caring Dad! Honestly, you seem very attentive and caring of your child and that is wonderful.

I didn't post as to be honest I know so little about this. However, I do agree with the others that they do say that you can't really tell if there are concerns until they are quite a bit older. My newphew had some of the signs and he was checked at three and they said that was too young. 

But I'd agree with others, maybe take him to the HV or GP and see what their advice is.

But honestly, you sound like a fantastic Dad.


----------



## leelee

What you have described sounds like typical toddler behaviour. But I would speak to the GP if were you, just to get peace of mind.

My friend knew her LO had autism when she was just 8 months old (her older brother is also autistic) and the rest of us (her friends, family) would have suspected when she was about 16 months old. 

I would have known her brother had autism when he was about 22 months old but I wasn't living in the country at the time so probably would have suspected it at a younger age.

So follow your gut. No-one on here can tell you if your son has autism and from what you have said it doesn't seem like he does. However, it seems to be really worrying you so my advice is to get it checked out.


----------



## _jellybean_

I would take lo to the doctor at about 18 months. Better to be safe if something is going on, since early intervention is key, but it's difficult to diagnose even at 18 months because a lot of the red flags are normal toddler behavior. That said, listen to your instincts, and call you lo's dr if you have concerns. Here's an article I just read, and thought of your post when I read it. https://edition.cnn.com/2013/04/16/health/autism-facts/

I knew a child who had SO many flags at 18 months, and changed a lot since turning two. I still think there's something going on, but it's likely not as severe as I had thought. That's why it's better not to jump to conclusions when they are so little.


----------



## loris65

suzib76 said:


> loris65 said:
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> 
> Thank you so much for the swift responses and your thoughts. *At this moment, my instincts are telling me he is more likely normal rather than Autism,...except for some slightly disturbing traits of having very very minimal eye contact.*
> Naturally, I care too much for my baby and would like to get earliest possible therapy if there is (as it seems early therapy is crucial to cure).
> 
> I have read that alot of you shared experience that my little one seems normal, especially in the case of not pointing. *But I think most of you did not mention about not having eye contact or minimal eye contact,... is that normal for 15 months old?*
> 
> Another thing to monitor for Autism cases, sometimes they regress or showed opposite development of certain behavioural traits? I will monitor this closely, and I will need to start trying to communicate and play more closely with my baby (arghh... I had been doing too much of a traditional dad role of just doing a dad's stuff such as driving family for outings, watching over him without engaging too many communication).
> 
> I have not been a very good communicative dad with my baby, maybe all this while I talked to him as if he is a bigger kid and he fails to understand me, I need to learn his mom's and grandmom's baby communication skills.
> 
> I don't want to draw a negative out of this but maybe the reason you aren't getting that eye contact you are looking for is because you haven't 'been a very good communicative dad'
> 
> How is he with mum?Click to expand...

I think that is probably the reason. He is still closer with mom, but lately he is slowly sticking more to me (while still close to his mom). 
But I am still not a very good baby communicator. 

He smiles more with his mum, but not frequent. When mom swings him around, he smiles, when I swing him around, he is not showing much emotion. Maybe, I am bad in communicating, or I had also read that Autistic baby tends to be closer to mum....( I know this is too much reading from me).

But even though he is currently closer to mum, at this moment the eye contact to mum is still very minimal. (and even less eye contact to me).

The only time he comes to me is - 
- when I dress up to go out or he hears me carrying door keys
- when I have food
- when he feels asleep during day time. (strangely, I am quite good at patting him to sleep during day time with baby like soothing language, even though overall I am not a good communicator)


----------



## loris65

Once again, thanks to all for sharing experience, kind words, and encouragements..
This is a seriously wonderful forum, what a good find by me.
I wish I could contribute my thoughts to others some time soon in the future.

I have always been able to look at things objectively, and yes, I agree I should not worry too much, as the risk seems not high, but as some of you have said, I should probably pay a visit to a specialist to get a peace of mind, or rather have earlier treatment if it turns out to be the case for best possible chances of correction.

Anyway,...I will love my son the same whatever he is. I had told my wife, I don't need our son to be brilliant person, just normal and peaceful will do. I am Asian, from Malaysia, the culture here is quite competitive for Chinese, they always try to get the best education for their son, maximize their intelligence at early age and so on. 
I told my wife many times, we don't need that, we just want a happy and peaceful son. Thats all...hehe.

And yes, about the advise, enjoy his growing up stage instead of being a doctor analyzing his every behaviour, thats a valuable advise. I only have one child, and time passes by so fast,...seriously,...its so very very true that this growing up precious moment is so very cute and beautiful moment, make the best out of it.
I had even bought my first proper camera (instead of using just phone camera) because of my LO.


----------



## RachA

You sound like a very caring dad :)

I just wanted to address the issue of eye contact as you raised that again. 
My daughter has a speech delay which we are having speech therapy for plus other interventions. There is no sign of autism in her also she did show signs of it when she was younger. She was referred to the speech therapist at 2 years and saw her the first time at 2yr 3mths. If was flagged up at the first meeting that her eye contact wasn't good. I felt bad because I hadn't noticed due to a very demanding older child. Looking back though I can see that her eye contact was really bad. The first sessions with the speech therapist were all about teaching her to make eye contact and get her to listen properly to us. 

Maybe see if you can try to do activities sounding this and trying to improve it.


----------



## JimKelly12

Hi Loris,

I know it's been over a year since you posted and I was wondering if you have any updates on your son?


----------



## morri

[.]


----------



## Proud mother

How is your little one? Any updates? I know it has been quite few years, but I was wondering because of my own little one.

Thanks


----------



## SarahBear

I was going to address this bit by bit, but you are just describing a toddler... Yes some things differ from standard time lines such as your child having zero words and sure he's not pointing yet, but he's being social at an age appropriate level, communicating, and not showing any signs of stereotyped, repetitive, or restricted behaviors or sensory issues.


----------



## flipporama1

loris65 said:


> Once again, thanks to all for sharing experience, kind words, and encouragements..
> This is a seriously wonderful forum, what a good find by me.
> I wish I could contribute my thoughts to others some time soon in the future.
> 
> I have always been able to look at things objectively, and yes, I agree I should not worry too much, as the risk seems not high, but as some of you have said, I should probably pay a visit to a specialist to get a peace of mind, or rather have earlier treatment if it turns out to be the case for best possible chances of correction.
> 
> Anyway,...I will love my son the same whatever he is. I had told my wife, I don't need our son to be brilliant person, just normal and peaceful will do. I am Asian, from Malaysia, the culture here is quite competitive for Chinese, they always try to get the best education for their son, maximize their intelligence at early age and so on.
> I told my wife many times, we don't need that, we just want a happy and peaceful son. Thats all...hehe.
> 
> And yes, about the advise, enjoy his growing up stage instead of being a doctor analyzing his every behaviour, thats a valuable advise. I only have one child, and time passes by so fast,...seriously,...its so very very true that this growing up precious moment is so very cute and beautiful moment, make the best out of it.
> I had even bought my first proper camera (instead of using just phone camera) because of my LO.

Update?


----------

